# toilet flange, polk county style



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

toilet flange, polk county style


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw that same thing in a new grocery store in 93.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Why have a $100.00 commode when you can cut the bottom out of a 5 gal. bucket. Thats what keeps us in business.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pretty standard around here. That why we carry repair flanges.:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

And that lasted how many years?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

bout 40

The toilet had a extra deep spigot and it was in a work shop that usually had the windows open.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Roughed in low, ok how you fix it! What kind of flange?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Roughed in low, ok how you fix it! What kind of flange?


 
Refer to 5 gal bucket post above.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

That's how y'all do it in poke county... hehe


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Twist 'n set or push 'n shove flange.



jeffreyplumber said:


> Roughed in low, ok how you fix it! What kind of flange?


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Protech said:


> Twist 'n set or push 'n shove flange.


Are those the plastic ones that just go inside of a 4" pipe. Never used em, probebly a good fix!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I woulda caulked in a cast iron flange unless I was in a hurry. Just preference.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes



jeffreyplumber said:


> Are those the plastic ones that just go inside of a 4" pipe. Never used em, probebly a good fix!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How would you do that with the pipe flush with the slab?



TheMaster said:


> I woulda caulked in a cast iron flange unless I was in a hurry. Just preference.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

If you got good pipe on the outer edge, you could chip away the outside of it large enough to use an insta-set flange.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Chip around it and caulk a CI flange on it.

These work good also.

http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/51-291-closet-flanges/super-closet-ring-replacement-606088.aspx


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> How would you do that with the pipe flush with the slab?


 You use a large hammer drill with a good 5/8 bit and go around the pipe. Use a shop vac to clean as you go. Install the cast iron flange.
They use to didn't make all that slip fit ****.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah, that was a bit before my time.



TheMaster said:


> You use a large hammer drill with a good 5/8 bit and go around the pipe. Use a shop vac to clean as you go. Install the cast iron flange.
> They use to didn't make all that slip fit ****.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Ah, that was a bit before my time.


 You'll never convince me you didn't already know how to do that.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Protech said:


> Ah, that was a bit before my time.


mine too bro, twist and seal flanges are the way to go for sure, and they never leak


----------

